# What do these letter abreviations stand for? S&W, M&P, etc......



## Hoosier Hunter

Okay so I'm a novice when it comes to handguns and I am just trying to figure out what these tyope of lettering's mean. I have noticed several like a .40 S+W, or .45 ACP, M&P and etc..... Can anyone tell me where to find a list of such things and what they mean. What make them different than another model of the same caliber?


----------



## VAMarine

Hoosier Hunter said:


> Okay so I'm a novice when it comes to handguns and I am just trying to figure out what these tyope of lettering's mean. I have noticed several like a .40 S+W, or .45 ACP, M&P and etc..... Can anyone tell me where to find a list of such things and what they mean. What make them different than another model of the same caliber?


A complete list would take days to post, but I'll take a crack at what you have so far...

S&W = Smith & Wesson
M&P = Military & Police (Does not indicate Mil and Police use only)
.40S&W = is a caliber, .40S&W (see S&W above, multiple guns from different makers can be chambered in this, not just Smith & Wesson firearms)
.45ACP = Caliber, .45 ACP is for Automatic Colt Pistol, again more than just Colts are chambered in this caliber, .45ACP also = .45 Auto

There's a couple places that have lists

*Defensive Carry Guide to Ammo Acronyms and Features*

*Defensive Carry Guide to Some Web Acronyms*

*Bullet Glossary*
*Web Acronyms / Firearms Terms *

As for what makes "X" different than other makes of the same caliber, that really depend on exact models you're talking about. As of right now you're asking what makes "X" different that the rest of the entire alphabet.


----------



## Hoosier Hunter

VAMarine said:


> A complete list would take days to post, but I'll take a crack at what you have so far...
> 
> S&W = Smith & Wesson
> M&P = Military & Police (Does not indicate Mil and Police use only)
> .40S&W = is a caliber, .40S&W (see S&W above, multiple guns from different makers can be chambered in this, not just Smith & Wesson firearms)
> .45ACP = Caliber, .45 ACP is for Automatic Colt Pistol, again more than just Colts are chambered in this caliber, .45ACP also = .45 Auto
> 
> There's a couple places that have lists
> 
> *Defensive Carry Guide to Ammo Acronyms and Features*
> 
> *Defensive Carry Guide to Some Web Acronyms*
> 
> *Bullet Glossary*
> *Web Acronyms / Firearms Terms *
> 
> As for what makes "X" different than other makes of the same caliber, that really depend on exact models you're talking about. As of right now you're asking what makes "X" different that the rest of the entire alphabet.


Ok I always thought that S&W stood for Smith & Wesson. What I don't understand is this, say a Beretta .40 S&W, how does that differ from a Beretta .40? Is there any difference ? Why would one have S&W behind it? Thanks for being patient with a newbie trying to learn.


----------



## kg333

Hoosier Hunter said:


> Ok I always thought that S&W stood for Smith & Wesson. What I don't understand is this, say a Beretta .40 S&W, how does that differ from a Beretta .40? Is there any difference ? Why would one have S&W behind it? Thanks for being patient with a newbie trying to learn.


They don't differ in this case, .40 S&W is your usual .40 caliber pistol round; the S&W is sometimes dropped for convenience.

KG


----------



## Overkill0084

Hoosier Hunter said:


> Ok I always thought that S&W stood for Smith & Wesson. What I don't understand is this, say a Beretta .40 S&W, how does that differ from a Beretta .40? Is there any difference ? Why would one have S&W behind it? Thanks for being patient with a newbie trying to learn.


Smith & Wesson designed the cartridge. 
For instance: The .44 Magnum is actually .44 Remington Magnum. These days, I don't think Remington even makes anything chambered for it. Very much like: Sony designed the Blue Ray disk, but anyone can make a player for it. There's a lot of this sort of thing with firearms. Don't get too caught up in it. If at times it gets confusing, Wikipedia is actually quite helpful. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_handgun_cartridges
Later, you can have fun with the various discrepancies of actual bullet diameter vs. a cartridge's given name.


----------



## Hoosier Hunter

Overkill0084 said:


> Smith & Wesson designed the cartridge.
> For instance: The .44 Magnum is actually .44 Remington Magnum. These days, I don't think Remington even makes anything chambered for it. Very much like: Sony designed the Blue Ray disk, but anyone can make a player for it. There's a lot of this sort of thing with firearms. Don't get too caught up in it. If at times it gets confusing, Wikipedia is actually quite helpful.
> List of handgun cartridges - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Later, you can have fun with the various discrepancies of actual bullet diameter vs. a cartridge's given name.





kg333 said:


> They don't differ in this case, .40 S&W is your usual .40 caliber pistol round; the S&W is sometimes dropped for convenience.
> 
> KG


Thanks, now I understand. I really was making it more confusing than it really was.


----------

